# الفطير المشلتت المصري اللذيذ لأهالي الخبر



## amalhayaty (12 أكتوبر 2011)

أقدم لكم ألذ فطير مشلتت مصري طعمه أكثر من رائع


الاتصال يكون قبل الموعد بيوم

الفطيرة الكبيرة ب 15 ريال فقط
الفطيرة حجم وسط بـ 10 ريال فقط

الخبر / الثقبة

​


----------



## amalhayaty (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الفطير المشلتت المصري اللذيذ لأهالي الخبر*

الله اكبر.............


----------



## amalhayaty (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: الفطير المشلتت المصري اللذيذ لأهالي الخبر*

استغفر الله العظيم


----------

